# Memphis Amplifiers



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Based on the constraints of my install, Memphis amps look to be the only amplifiers small enough to fit and decent enough not to sound like dirt. The combination I'm looking at is either running a 16-MC1300D with the 4 midrange channels biamped to my M66.1s and the 5th to my CM3D4 (I realize I won't be using the sub section of the amp to its fullest, but oh well - just gives me room to grow), or running a 16-MC300 to the M6s, using the Diamond crossovers and a 16-MC500D running the sub.

Anyone have any experiences with these amps, good or bad?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

havent heard much bad about memphis amps, and i am always hearing praise for them. Just because your not fully using the sub amp just means that it wont get hot, and you wont have to deal with many cooling issues. Just as long as they are not in the spare tire well (my system would play for like 15 minutes and then overheat) they should be fine. If they are going to be in a tight space, invest in some fans. Parts express has some that are really small, and really cheap, but they will move a lot of air


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't worry, even though the amp(s) will be in a tight spot, I've got cooling pretty well figured out. Just gotta find a huge heat sink  .

BTW - they're not going in the spare tire well - that would mean mounting them under the hood in my car  .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

small amps eh?

might want to check out linear power [/shameless plug]. But seriously, they make some killer, no-frills amps that are pretty damn small. No 5-ch amps though, you would have to double up on some of the others. Right now I'm running a 2.2HV on my kodas, but I plan on moving this to the midbasses only and getting a DPS200 for the tweets. I have to get off my lazy ass first though.

But that's not to say the memphis amp is a bad choice, I'm just throwing this out there as another option. I'm sure you'd be very happy with the Memphis if you went that route.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Those Linears look like a nice set of amps! Sure are ugly though... not that that matters  . For what I'm looking for, it looks like I'd need a pair of the 2.2HVs or a 2.2HV and a DPSQ50. Where's a good place to order these amps?

BTW - other choices are great. I want to explore as many options as possible, so thanks  .


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah they're pretty ugly on the exterior, looking like a metal brick with fins....they're kind of sexy in their own right though. I mean you can't say that this is ugly:









They have a few dealers around the country, but if you don't have one near you you can buy factory direct for ~45% off of MSRP. The 2.2hv factory direct is just under $400 shipped, and the dpsq50 should be somewhere around $250.

Also comes with a 6 year warranty on the 2.2hv and a 3 year warranty on the dps, I've only heard of one person ever needing to use it though, and I don't even know who that was. It was kind of a "friend of a friend who knows a guy who met a guy once who's friends with a guy who had a transistor fail on him one time" situation. Run a couple searches on the big audio forums around (www.elitecaraudio.com, www.caraudioforum.com, www.soundillusions.net, etc) to see people's opinions on them, I've never ever read a bad review of anything they've made, but that's not to say that bad reviews don't exist, maybe you could find one. If you do manage to find one let me know, I'd love to read it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'll definately agree that the internals are pretty gorgeous.

Shit, if I can get a pair of 2.2HVs for $800, I think I might just have to go that route. Thanks for the info, bro!


----------

